# Xmas gift ideas



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

So the holidays are upon us and I have the way awesome deal of buying my own gifts from santa again. Well, not such an easy thing to do as I am pretty much OK with gear and such and hate spending money on myself. Well after tons of overtime I said I want some better things to enjoy my fishing passion. I ice, fly, troll, jig, toon, tube, boat and I am set up pretty good for all types. So, my dilema is what to get myself? Ya cost is a factor but I am looking for some ideas for the "nice to have" kinda gift.

I am stewing over a better fly rod (helios) but what I have is great and works well for me.

My next wish is a better fishing chair for ice and shore fishing and have narrowered that down to this one:
http://www.earthproductsstore.com/foldi ... s/27p10107

And lastly I am looking at a possible new vise? I am interested in getting a rotory and have watched a few videos and read tons of reviews. This one realy has my interest for the flys I like to tie:
http://www.nor-vise.com/

Any feedback or suggestions?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

PM WyoGoob and have him make you a custom wrapped fly rod.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> PM WyoGoob and have him make you a custom wrapped fly rod.


 :shock:

Fish1on
I suggest getting a new gun. You already have too much fishing stuff. And then take your wife or girlfriend out on the town.....uh...heck, just take both of them out on the town.


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

No interest in a gun. My wife would rather go fishing than out on the town.


----------

